# Do I actually need to leave the Creative Cloud manager running?



## turnstyle

Hi all, been using 'perpetual' Lightroom for several years, just switched to CC as of LR6.

Do I actually need to leave Creative Cloud manager running all the time (and to launch on startup)?

I disabled launch on startup, quit the CC manager, and rebooted -- and my LR CC and PS CC still seem to run.

When do I actually "need" to run the CC manager?

Thanks kindly!  -Scott


----------



## Jim Wilde

I leave mine running, it's parked in the system tray, never bothers me until it's got something to tell me. Can't understand the concern really.


----------



## clee01l

The Adobe CC App manager is designed to be a background task that runs from the Start menu and stays resident like may other "helper" apps that lots of mfgs install. (Microsoft Office, iTunes, etc have similar such apps)  You should keep it running and launch at start up if only to notify you of updates and for syncing your (2GB) of files with the Creative Cloud.  I think it is also the vehicle for Lightroom Mobile file syncs too. LR CC and PS CC will continue to run … for a while and as long as you stay signed in to your Adobe Account within each of those apps.  The difference between Microsoft, Apple etc and Adobe is that Adobe is upfront about running these helper apps. Microsoft and Apple do it without mentioning it.  Open Task Manager and look for these helper apps: iTunes Helper, iPod Service Module, Microsoft Office Click to Run, OneDrive Sync Engine, Windows Media Player Network Sharing Services.  You probably are not using those as much as you will the Adobe CC App Manager.


----------



## turnstyle

Hi, thanks -- my general preference is to not run software if I don't actually need to use it.

I don't use any of CC's "sync" stuff -- my only concern is for LR and PS to remain up-to-date, and that I can continue to run them (meaning, no licensing block).

If a LR CC or PS CC update becomes available, won't LR or PS tell me so when I launch it? (LR 'perpetual' always did that.)

IMHO, if the "helper" isn't actually doing anything I need, then it seems smarter to leave it off, no?

Thanks for helping...  -Scott


----------



## clee01l

The apps won't automatically tell you if an update is available.  That functionality has been moved to the Adobe CC App Manager.  If you don't let the App Manager do it, you will manually need to go to the Help menu can click {Updates...} These resident background apps don't use up much RAM as much is paged out and only uses occasional CPU to check a schedule or event queue to see if there is work to be done. 
If you are disabling the CC App Manager, does that mean that you have also disabled iTunes Helper, iPod Service Module, Microsoft Office Click to Run, OneDrive Sync Engine, Windows Media Player Network Sharing Services  and other such resident apps that have saturated your Windows processes?


----------



## turnstyle

So Lightroom 'perpetual' alerts about updates, and Lightroom CC doesn't?

I'm using a Mac, but yes -- if I notice software running on my computer that I wouldn't otherwise have wanted to run, I generally try to turn it off.


----------



## sojo

For me the CC never worked properly for LR updates, I do use it to install PS which seems works ok. but on top of that I do not use any other functionality, so I usually kill all the related processes to not keep running something which does not improve my experience. I just check randomly (maybe once per month or two) if there is something new.  But I keep my eye on the LR release, and do manual install if there is new one.


----------

